

Can I leave? Real-time weather report - rafaqueque
http://canileave.com/#london

======
tucif
This is neat. Although I'd really like it to change the "lol sure" for some
other thing when the weather is really nasty.. e.g. "LOL SURE, CAN YOU HANDLE
-12ºC AND FAIR WEATHER? OH, 82% HUMIDITY AND 23KM/H WINDS TOO"... (when I
searched Moscow).

If it is a possibility to get the average conditions on the place, you could
define some thresholds to determine the 'advice' and thus answer the actual
question of 'can i leave?' :)

~~~
rafaqueque
New version released, with unit system change option, new layout and
suggested/nearby searches. Check it, please!

------
zethus
Would like to see HTML Geolocation API as default w/ manual fallback as well
as F/mph (for us 'Muricans). If the purpose of the site is to get an instant
message across, any sort of automation would be awesome.

Also Color-coded temp scale and weather would be nice visually!

~~~
rafaqueque
Geolocation is being worked at the moment, tomorrow it'll be live. About the
units, I'll add that too. I'm not really sure about the colors, but I have to
agree that it gets kinda difficult to read or notice differences when you type
another city.

Thank you for the feedback!

